# 69 gto built motor



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)

My dads 69 gto has a .030 over 400 the block has been decked .080 and the heads .020 the intake is ported and polished to match the heads with big cam don't know the size 1.65 rockers had to add a vacuum pump to use disc brakes. My question is can we use ram air manifolds instead of headers that leak horribly without any draw backs.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you use them? You bet. Draw backs? The only one is that they won't make quite as much power as a good set of headers, but they'll make more than the stock manifolds. It's up to you to decide if getting rid of all the "header-aches" is worth giving up a little bit of power. 

Bear


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Decked .080 ??? the pistons would be hitting the heads.


----------



## Steveh513 (May 3, 2020)

LATECH said:


> Decked .080 ??? the pistons would be hitting the heads.


That is what we were told its balanced and blueprinted block was decked 80 thousands and the heads 20 thousands


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

just a dewey decimal malfunction


----------

